# Printing from firewall DMZ to internal LAN IP printer??



## dbotas (Jun 29, 2012)

I am trying to protect the computing assets on a perimeter firewalled / protected LAN from visiting laptops while still permitting the laptops wifi internet access and printing priviledges on the LAN's networked HP printer 

To do that I was thinking of setting up a computer as a dedicated firewall with 3 NICs (external internet, internal LAN and a DMZ for a Guest wifi router for use by the visiting laptops). (Will probably use free Untangle Firewall software software or such on the dedicated firewall computer).

What I can't figure out is the firewall's topology, IP ranges and rules / forwarding that would permit such laptop operation.

I would think it would be a common need for small offices but can't find much material on the subject.

I do understand that such would slightly weaken the firewall but feel that I would gain more security overall.

Please tell me if there an easier way to do this: with a 4th NIC / zone or perhaps by putting an additional dedicated IP printer somewhere else in the topology.

thanks in advance,

dbotas


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can't have dmz and protected lan with the ability to print. 

Solution is you put a printer in the dmz so guests can use it.


----------

